# Indian Lake water temp.



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Read in the Lima News yesterday, 7-18, in an article by Bob Acheson, and he said that the water temp at IL has jumbed from 73 last Saturday 7-12, to 85 on Tuesday 7-15.

Has anyone fished IL this week, and is the water that warm ?


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

Fished on Tuesday and then on Thursday. 73/74 on Tuesday and nothing under 83 on Thursday.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS for the reply. Kind of hard to believe that the water temp. jumped that much in just a couple of days.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

Keep in mind that is likely only the surface water temp. I have been out that lake on days when there has been nearly a 10 degree difference between the temp guage mounted on my trolling motor just under the surface and the guage mounted on the back bottom of my hull about a foot and half under the water. The top layer of that water really heats up with a lot of sun.


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree with the differences in temp in the water column. However, I know for a fact that the fish that we were pulling out of 6-8 feet of water were very warm.


----------

